# Binkw32.dll (Warhammer Online problem)



## dams94 (Dec 11, 2008)

Dear readers

I got the new online game Warhammer Online.I patched etc and when I start the game I get this error.I know you have nothing to do with warhammer but this error is common in many games and I thought you could help me since no one else can.I tried reinstalling updating video drivers copying another binkw32.dll file and even installing RAD game tools but nothing worked i get the same error.Can you help?If yes I beg you to post

NOTE:The dll is in the game directory already

Running windows xp pro SP2
Pentium D 830
2GB RAM
9600gt 512MB
GA-VM900M MOBO


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

something might just be corrupt try re installing


----------

